# Danger for pedestrians on Dublin streets !!



## RonanC (8 Jan 2010)

This had to hurt !! 

Go to 0:06.35 and please dont laugh 

http://www.rte.ie/player/#v=1063767


----------



## RMCF (9 Jan 2010)

Hard not to laugh.


----------



## haminka1 (9 Jan 2010)

this total muppet had his sneakers on - what the heck was he thinking? of course he slipped and fell hard ...


----------



## shopgirl (9 Jan 2010)

Anyone reading the threads on AAM would be hard pushed to know what to do! - if you drive you're wrong, if you don't drive you're wrong, if you drive a certain way, guess what? you're wrong, - maybe the guy didn't have the "right" type of shoes. Give people a break (no pun intended)


----------



## papervalue (9 Jan 2010)

I have seem a number of people late 20's early 30's fall this week on the footpaths. no matter what you have to a private laugh to yourself once they are back on their feet. 

no matter what footwear you had on this week, anyone could have slipped. as you get outside city centre the paths were extremely dangerous off any main road. even the paths on bridges on grand canal were not looked after and their is a fair drop at each side

if a old person fell in same situation i would not laugh but do everything i could to help them


----------



## gipimann (9 Jan 2010)

Did you notice that the commentary from John Kilraine was changed for the 9pm news to tell us that the person who fell wasn't seriously injured (he didn't say that at 6pm).

There are some who suggest the fall was staged for the news......?


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> There are some who suggest the fall was staged for the news......?



If you listen carefully to that recording it is highly unlikely that it was staged considering the bang to his head.



RonanC said:


> please dont laugh
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/player/#v=1063767





RMCF said:


> Hard not to laugh.



I fell the other day in the middle of the road despite the appropriate footwear. Luckily enough no cars around because over the past few days have seen many a car unable to stop. Couldn't get up for a few minutes because of previous damage to back and was sore for a few days. So to anyone out there who considers laughing don't forget it could be your turn tomorrow


----------



## Complainer (9 Jan 2010)

I don't think it was staged, but I do reckon that they 'staked out' a likely spot (possibly having seen others fall there) until they got good footage. Footwear wasn't necessarily his problem, lots of runners have good ridged soles with good grip. He was just walking too fast for the conditions. His other problem was that he had one hand carrying the bag, which meant it wasn't available to give support or break his fall. It could have been quite serious if he had smacked his head on the wall or the ground.

I fell in Dublin city centre yesterday, despite walking quite carefully. It was treacherous around Trinity and Pearse St. As usual in our car centric society, pedestrians are an afterthought, and gritting of pavements was forgotten about for the first week.


----------



## MandaC (9 Jan 2010)

He was walking a bit fast allright.

Maybe I am just getting old, but I did not see anything funny in that poor lad smashing his head off the pavement.  Did you not hear the bang?  Poor thing.  He was lucky. Could have been a lot worse for him.


----------



## Teatime (9 Jan 2010)

papervalue said:


> no matter what footwear you had on this week, anyone could have slipped.


 
Yeah you'll slip in any shoes/boots - unless you're wearing crampons perhaps!

Some of the footpaths are deadly.


----------



## lou2 (10 Jan 2010)

Ah Lads...how can anyone think that was funny. The fella smacked his head off the pavement...where's the comedy in that? I'm no prude but seriously??? I watched that on the news yesterday evening and I kept thinking bout that poor guy all evening!! Glad to know he wasn't injured!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jan 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> If you listen carefully to that recording it is highly unlikely that it was staged considering the bang to his head.



Hi Sue Ellen

Probably a stunt man with sound effects.


----------



## liaconn (10 Jan 2010)

Even if he didn't hurt himself (thankfully) imagine the mortification of having that go out on the news. That would be nearly as bad as a sprained ankle or cut knees.

I've seen some girls around town in absolutely mad footwear for this weather. High heels, pumps, canvas sneakers.


----------



## haminka1 (10 Jan 2010)

well, this guy had sneakers on and was walking like his backside was on fire ... no wonder he slipped and fell, i just hoped he did not break his arm when i saw it in the news because he fell rather hard on it ..
saw a girl in thin pumps yesterday, how utterly idiotic is that! these shoes /if you can call them that/ have the flattest and smoothest sole possible ..
actually, i hardly ever saw proper winter footwear in Ireland, you can get some decent winter shoes in outdoor shops but that's it ... even most boots you can get here have a very smooth and hard sole ...


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> Hi Sue Ellen
> 
> Probably a stunt man with sound effects.



He's on youtube and they've started a fan club on Facebook.


----------



## Complainer (10 Jan 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> He's on youtube and they've started a fan club on Facebook.


Ah go on - gis a link (or two)?


----------



## MandaC (10 Jan 2010)

This facebook page has 23,000 fans

http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?...fell-over-on-the-RTE-news/417652205397?v=wall

I also think the real guy has surfaced and put it on his page that it was him on the news....


----------



## MANTO (11 Jan 2010)

I'm not going to Lie... i found it very funny - there is something within our Nature thats makes us laugh as stuff like this (once the person is not seriously injured).

I emailed the link around in work and i can hear giggles all round


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Jan 2010)

MANTO said:


> I emailed the link around in work and i can hear giggles all round



I can't understand why anyone would find humour in another person hurting themselves


----------



## gipimann (11 Jan 2010)

It's like watching those home video TV programmes where a child falls off a bike, runs into a door, or whatever.....I cringe whenever I'm unlucky enough to see one of those programmes (just as I did when I saw RTE News man).


----------



## AgathaC (12 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> it's like watching those home video tv programmes where a child falls off a bike, runs into a door, or whatever.....i cringe whenever i'm unlucky enough to see one of those programmes (just as i did when i saw rte news man).


 +1.


----------



## ali (12 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> It's like watching those home video TV programmes where a child falls off a bike, runs into a door, or whatever.....I cringe whenever I'm unlucky enough to see one of those programmes (just as I did when I saw RTE News man).


 
I totally agree. I do not understand why people think a child hurting themselves is humourous. And sometimes I think the person filming is reckless or occasionally prosecutable! (is that a word?)


----------

